# How to keep water from freezing?



## Snugs

I've looked everywhere and I can't find a good solution to prevent water from freezing. I've heard digging a trench around the water trough with an ~8-foot deep hole in the middle, directly under the trough works, but we move our troughs all the time so I would rather not do that. I put a basketball in the water last winter so the horses could move it and there'd be a hole, which worked until the ice was about an inch thick, and the basketball got stuck in its little hole!

Now, my friend suggested a battery-operated "wave maker." Something like what would go in a fish tank I guess (that's the majority of what I've found) but obviously bigger, for one of those ~250gal black rubbermaid or whatever tanks. It would keep the water circulating hopefully enough to where it wouldn't freeze, or at least lessen the amount of freezing. Has anyone ever tried something like this or know anyone who has?

I live in the southern US and it's not like we ever really get negative temperatures... but I thought the wave maker might be a good idea. I couldn't find anything about any horse people using one though!


----------



## gingerscout

at our barn, they have one of those huge rubbermaid water troughs and they just use a sinking electric tank heater and the cord is ran out of the pasture where the animals can't get it.. seems to work well for them


----------



## Oreos Girl

I also use an electric water heater. Just test it from time to time because when they go bad, they shock the horses.


----------



## Snugs

We don't have electricity at the barn yet. It's fairly new and I'm not sure when we'll get it hooked up. It could be a while, hence why a battery-operated wave maker or something sounded like a good idea!


----------



## NBEventer

Insulated water trough! We did ours by cutting a plastic barrel in half, built a wooden box and put insulation in it, put the barrel half in the box, screwed it in, spray foamed in all the gaps. Put clear plastic over the top to trap sun heat in and warm it up. Just leave enough of a gap for them to get their head in to drink. Biggest thing is to make sure the bottom is well insulated as the cold comes up from the ground.


----------



## Snugs

I found something more along the lines of what I was thinking about. It's used by duck hunters to make the water around their decoys move or whatever. Some reviews said it prevents the surrounding water from freezing... but the battery life isn't great so I'm guessing I'd have to change the batteries out if I left it running overnight. 

Lucky Duck H2O Quiver Magnet : Cabela's


----------



## Saddlebag

Thro the contents of a two lb box of salt in and stir around. Salt lowers the freezing temperature of water.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Where are you located and what sort of temps are you dealing with?

In certain temperatures your options are very limited - either the water needs to be kept moving (briskly) constantly, or it needs to be heated - there *are* no other options that will keep it from freezing in severe freezing temps. Both will realistically require electricity and solar or batteries are not a realistic option.

How far is it from your nearest power source to where your trough could be located. You may have no option except to buy a long heavy (low gauge) extension cord and get the classic trough heater that everyone else uses.


----------



## evilamc

My dad helped me build an insulated box to put my water tank in. Came out pretty awesome! still need to get it painted and my tank painted though so I can actually test it out.

Build a Solar Stock Tank - DIY - MOTHER EARTH NEWS

Theres info on it


----------



## NBEventer

PrivatePilot I'm in Canada, I don't need to use the heater on my trough until -15 or so. And I only use a low wattage heater at that. My insulated trough works really well.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Thanks, I was asking the OP though...seems to be a bit of conflicting info in my head seeing as how they mention being in the southern USA, but dealing with what sounds like reasonably serious ice problems.

When I hear "southern USA" as a Canadian I think Florida and TX etc, and persistent below freezing temps (enough to seriously freeze a trough beyond the point that the horses can break the ice) seems like it's not likely to be frequent.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Saddlebag said:


> Thro the contents of a two lb box of salt in and stir around. Salt lowers the freezing temperature of water.


Salt will lower the freezing point, but not by much and still be drinkable. Ocean salt water, which is already too salty to drink, freezing at 28F (-2C). Brine (water fully saturated with salt) freezes at 0F (-17C).


----------



## NBEventer

PrivatePilot said:


> Thanks, I was asking the OP though...seems to be a bit of conflicting info in my head seeing as how they mention being in the southern USA, but dealing with what sounds like reasonably serious ice problems.
> 
> When I hear "southern USA" as a Canadian I think Florida and TX etc, and persistent below freezing temps (enough to seriously freeze a trough beyond the point that the horses can break the ice) seems like it's not likely to be frequent.


Sorry I misread your post. I thought you were saying nothing but a heater will stop it as freezing. I just read it again and saw I misread it lol. My apologies. 

Im the same thinking with southern US being Florida etc where it wouldn't freeze like we get, which is why I suggested the insulated trough.


----------



## Snugs

Yes, I am in the southern US around the gulf coast. So, no, it doesn't freeze often but every now and then there will be an inch-thick layer of ice. January and February are usually our "bad" winter months. I just don't want my horses to stop drinking and risk colic, although adding salt to their feed should help them continue to drink.


----------



## NBEventer

For the temps you get insulating your trough would work fabulous. As I said mine doesn't freeze until around -15 celsius. It would be much easier then replacing batteries daily. Also better for the environment then using that many batteries. I also add apple cider vinegar to their water which seems to help the freezing and keeps it cleaner.


----------



## Roman

gingerscout said:


> at our barn, they have one of those huge rubbermaid water troughs and they just use a sinking electric tank heater and the cord is ran out of the pasture where the animals can't get it.. seems to work well for them


We have this too! A 50gal I think tank with a heater that drops in and we run the cord through a pipe so the cows don't mistake it for food (has happened) and run it into the barn. Works great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snugs

I suppose I'll give insulation a shot, then. It was 70* here today so no rush until Jan-Feb.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Snugs said:


> I suppose I'll give insulation a shot, then. It was 70* here today so no rush until Jan-Feb.


BTW, in the winter, if you keep the water in the sun and out of the wind, it helps a lot. Water retains heat quite well, and on sunny days, that heating keeps the water from freezing for a longer time at night.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

PaintHorseMares said:


> BTW, in the winter, if you keep the water in the sun and out of the wind, it helps a lot. Water retains heat quite well, and on sunny days, that heating keeps the water from freezing for a longer time at night.


You don't need to go to the extreme and build an insulated box. Get the tank in the sun, throw a piece of plywood over 3/4 of the top to trap the heat of the day and they will be fine. Horses can easily break through 1" of ice. You can spray some black paint of the side of the tank that faces the sun so it absorbs more energy. In the summer months, spin the tank around so the black is to the N.


----------

